# iPad et iCloud



## stiven83 (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,  

Voilà mon problème et je ne trouve pas de solution ... 

J ai remarquer, quand j ai enregistré mon planning sur mon iPad avec l application calendrier  ( j ai activer la fonction iCloud ) mais rien ne s envoie sur mon iPhone !! 

Mais si je fais l inverse les infos de mon iPhone vont sur mon iPad !!!!!! pourquoi ? 

Je n'y comprend plus rien . 

Merci de votre aide cordialement


----------

